# Automator



## MacMadam (24 Mai 2006)

Salut les gens 

Ma question sera toute simple : Je cherche la procédure à suivre pour transformer une page web .html en document .pdf, dans Automator.
Cela m'a semblé étonnant, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de pertinent via la fonction Recherche de MacGé. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2006)

Et l'ouvrir avec Safari pour ensuite l'imprimer en pdf ?
Cela ne suffit pas ?


----------



## MacMadam (24 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et l'ouvrir avec Safari pour ensuite l'imprimer en pdf ?
> Cela ne suffit pas ?



Salut Starmac,

Le problème, c'est que j'ai une cinquantaine de fichier .html à convertir... Et d'autres sont à venir. Alors, s'il existait une procédure qui fasse tout d'un clic, ça m'arrangerait


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

et si tu faisais un applescript et que tu le lances dans automator ?


----------



## MacMadam (24 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et si tu faisais un applescript et que tu le lances dans automator ?



Je ne parle pas l'applescript. Soit dit en passant, c'est peut-être l'occasion de m'y mettre...  Dans ma légendaire paresse, je me disais qu'un script ou qu'une procédure pour une opération aussi banal devait bien trainer quelque part


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/automator/downloadurlsaspdfs.html


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2006)

Si tu as acrobat professional tu peux convertir (en _batch_) toutes sortes de fichiers (dont html) en pdf.


----------



## MacMadam (24 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/automator/downloadurlsaspdfs.html



J'allais crier "Supermoquette, mon héros"... Mais non.
Cette action s'installe facilement, mais patine dans la choucroute (genre 10 min.) pour un seul et misérable fichier .html. En plus, au final, je ne vois nulle part le .pdf sensé s'afficher sur mon desktop... 
A moins de m'y être mal prise, ce truc does not work


----------



## MacMadam (24 Mai 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as acrobat professional tu peux convertir (en _batch_) toutes sortes de fichiers (dont html) en pdf.



Malheureusement, je n'ai pas la version professionnelle. Merci quand même, gloup gloup


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> J'allais crier "Supermoquette, mon héros"... Mais non.
> Cette action s'installe facilement, mais patine dans la choucroute (genre 10 min.) pour un seul et misérable fichier .html. En plus, au final, je ne vois nulle part le .pdf sensé s'afficher sur mon desktop...
> A moins de m'y être mal prise, ce truc does not work


Bizarre marche du feu de dieu chez moi. Tu as fais comment ?

Perso avant j'ai mis un module Finder "Obtenir les éléments Finder sélectionnés" puis celui-là et ça marche !


----------



## MacMadam (24 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fais comment ?



Eh bien, j'ai sélectionné le fichier .html qui était sur mon desktop, puis via le menu contextuel j'ai choisi "créer processus". Automator s'est ouvert avec l'élément sélectionné. A cette première action, j'ai glissé le programme Download URLs qui s'était correctement installé dans Automator, puis j'ai cliqué sur Play (j'ai également essayé en ajoutant une 3e action "remplacer le fichier existant par le nouveau). Rien n'est apparu (alors que je spécifie que le fichier doit se créer sur le Bureau), pire ça mouline dans l'air...
Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

Mmmmhh ouais c'est clair, il me semble qu'il ne marche pas seul, il lui faut une entrée, donc essaie de mettre le processus du finder (que j'ai mentionné ci-dessus) au-dessus de lui, puis test, puis enregistres-le comme processus. Moi avec ça je peux lancer ce truc sur une sélection multiple.

J'te montre chez moi :


----------



## MacMadam (24 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'te montre chez moi :



Il me semble que je fais la même chose. J'ai recommencé l'opération, but it seems hopeless. C'est peut-être mon automator qui a un problème. Car voici ce que j'ai chez moi :


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

Huh c'est un webloc (= un lien) et pas vraiment une url ou un html enfin il me semble 

Essaie exactement comme chez moi pour le premier module si tu as des html sur ton disque, sinon utilise celui de safari "obtenir la page web actuelle de safari"


----------



## MacMadam (24 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh c'est un webloc (= un lien) et pas vraiment une url ou un html enfin il me semble



Ca fonctionne !!! 

Supermoquette est mon héros ! :love:  
Merci de m'avoir accordé un "peu" de ton temps  

(Ouais, bon, j'me suis trompée de fichier, et alors   Scrogneugneu... )


----------



## MacMadam (24 Mai 2006)

Sapristi, je t'ai trop boulé pour te rebouler  

Ca sera pour une prochaine fois. Je n'oublierai pas


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2006)

Pas grave, je suis déjà un héron.


----------

